

Ask HN: feedback on an idea - send messages/questions to suburbs/cities - andrewstuart

Probably one of the many location based startups do this now, but anyway.<p>I was thinking it would be good to be able to send a message/question to a suburb or city.  People who know the area can reply.<p>Is there a site that focuses on this concept?
======
Gobitron
The best site that I know of for this is <http://www.city-data.com/>

It looks terrible, but frankly there is some great information on there, and
the forums are pretty useful too.

~~~
andrewstuart
I'm kind of thinking more like sending a message to an area, where other
people in the area can respond. Mobile is probably ideal but no reason not to
be web too.

------
pdenya
How specific of an area? Can you provide a use case for someone asking for
feedback and another for the person providing it?

~~~
andrewstuart
Say for example a suburb - people in the suburb of Camberwell chatting to each
other locally. Or maybe when you visit a city as a traveller, for example to
Sydney, send a message to anyone tuned in and ask them where to find X or Y,
or what current events are happening or something.

Kind of like CB radio but text, and over the Internet, and just for a local
area. like cb radio, messages would have limited range.

~~~
pdenya
I understand completely why travelers would want this. I've often had a need
for something like this but i'm not sure what locals would get out of it.

~~~
andrewstuart
You might be right although I think many local people like to help out
travellers who are visiting and peering at maps on street corners in confused
manner.

